# New frog looks sick!



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Help! I got 3 turquoise and bronze auratus yesterday at Repticon. 2 of them are much bigger then the third and the smaller one doesnt seem to be moving much nor does he sit up. Here's a picture of all three frogs.








His front feet are bent more inward too as you can kind of see from the picture


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

First, I would move him to his own container. Do his front legs look puny? Does he look like he can't support his weight or is he hunkered down due to submission to a more dominant frog?


----------



## wohlerswi (Nov 20, 2011)

Kris is right. I would move him before he gets much more stressed. He has some good size to him it looks like, so I would think that he is probably at least in ok health. Leads me to think that stress of traveling to the show, then sitting there for a while, then they go to a new home where they are not familiar. Very easy way for them to get stressed. I would move him to another container, and definitely try not to bother any of them for a couple days (I know its hard, but you still feed and mist as regular) to allow them to adjust without feeling the added stress of seeing a person at eye level several times an hour lol. Also what size enclosure are they in. You didnt give us much husbandry information at all. Tell us how you are keeping them, and we can probably give you better info on what you should or should not do next. Good luck.
Will


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Just an FYI... This was also addressed here:
Sick frog?


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Yeah I posted in sick first but after a little while no response so I just went to general. Thanks corrola


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

wohlerswi said:


> Kris is right. I would move him before he gets much more stressed. He has some good size to him it looks like, so I would think that he is probably at least in ok health. Leads me to think that stress of traveling to the show, then sitting there for a while, then they go to a new home where they are not familiar. Very easy way for them to get stressed. I would move him to another container, and definitely try not to bother any of them for a couple days (I know its hard, but you still feed and mist as regular) to allow them to adjust without feeling the added stress of seeing a person at eye level several times an hour lol. Also what size enclosure are they in. You didnt give us much husbandry information at all. Tell us how you are keeping them, and we can probably give you better info on what you should or should not do next. Good luck.
> Will


Like the other post mentions too, he had died over night the following day. He was in a 10g with the other two in the trio. Sphagnum bottom with leaf letter,and cork an glass lids. The other two got move into a diff tank(incase what ever it was was in the tank) and are doing fine. They are out from 6 am till around 8/9pm when it's bedtime for them. They don't run and hide when I open the tank to mist or feed or even when I was moving something around. Very very bold. These two eat like pigs and are a nice plump size.


----------

